# Cách Bố Trí Phòng Ngủ Hợp Phong Thủy



## Chin Chin (4/5/19)

Sắp xếp phòng ngủ và giường ngủ phù hợp với phong thủy sẽ giúp bạn có những giấc ngủ ngon, cơ thể khỏe mạnh và gia đình hành phúc hơn. 





_Cách Bố Trí Phòng Ngủ Hợp Phong Thủy_​
*1. Vị trí – hướng cửa: *
Cửa phòng ngủ cần tránh đối diện cửa bếp, cửa nhà tắm, tránh trực diện với cửa ra vào chính trong nhà. Chọn đặt ở hướng tốt theo bát trạch tùy mệnh của gia chủ.

*2. Màu sơn: *
Đối với phòng ngủ bạn nên chọn những gam màu nhã nhặn, dễ chịu sẽ giúp bạn dẽ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ một cách nhanh chóng. Có một điểm quan trọng trong thiết kế phòng ngủ cho cặp đôi là, dù bạn có thích màu hồng đến mức độ nào cũng không nên sơn màu hồng cho phòng ngủ của vợ chồng, đặc biệt là vợ chồng mới cưới. Vì theo phong thủy, màu hồng có thể gây rạn nứt tình cảm. Tốt nhất là sử dụng các màu nhã và mát mắt như xanh biển nhạt, xanh lá cây,…  

*3. Vị trí giường ngủ: *
Phòng ngủ là nơi riêng tư của gia chủ. Vì vậy chúng ta nên tránh đặt giường ngủ ngay sát cửa ra vào. Bên cạnh đó, nên đặt giường ở vị trí có thể quan sát bao quát toàn bộ căn phòng bởi điều này sẽ tạo nên sự an tâm cho gia chủ, khiến giấc ngủ ngon hơn.  

Đặc biệt, giường không nên được kê sát tường phòng tắm hoặc đối diện cửa phòng tắm vì theo phong thủy, phòng tắm thuộc hệ Thủy. Do đó, có thể gây hại cho vị trí thắt lưng hoặc thận của gia chủ. Nằm ở vị trí này lâu ngày sẽ dễ bị đau lưng. Ngoài ra, do tính ẩm ướt của phòng tắm cũng dễ khiến chất lượng giấc ngủ không đảm bảo. 
Một lưu ý cực kì quan trọng khác là giường ngủ tuyệt đối không được đặt dưới xà ngang trong phòng, nếu có vì đây là yếu tố đại hung, sẽ gây nguy hiểm cho gia chủ.  

*4. Hướng đầu giường: *
Đặt ở hướng Phục Vị ứng với bát trạch tùy mệnh gia chủ. Theo phong thủy, đầu giường không nên được đặt đối diện cửa ra vào bởi đây là khu vực nhiều người qua lại. Đầu giường đặt hướng này sẽ tạo cảm giác bất an thường xuyên cho gia chủ. Lâu dần tạo nên tình trạng đau đầu, chóng mặt, mỏi mệt.   Ngoài ra chúng ta cũng không nên kê đầu giường đối diện với nhà vệ sinh hay phòng tắm vì sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe gia chủ về lâu dài.   Nếu không còn lựa chọn nào khác, chúng ta có thể thêm một bức màn ngăn hay rèm treo giữa các khu vực này để duy trì sự riêng tư.  

*5. Đèn ngủ: *
Nhiều gia chủ sẽ thích trang trí phòng ngủ với các đèn chùm lộng lẫy. Tuy nhiên về phong thủy thì điều này không tốt vì nó sẽ gây chứng khỏ ngủ và mất tập trung, không mang đến cảm giác nhà. Theo phong thủy, đèn phòng ngủ chỉ nên là các loại đèn có thiết kế đơn giản với ánh sáng vừa đủ cho căn phòng.  

*6. Gương: *
Tuyệt đối không để gương đối diện đầu giường vì sẽ gây nên trạng thái mê man, ngủ không sâu, khó tập trung cho gia chủ. Nếu thật sự muốn đặt gương trong phòng ngủ, vị trí tối ưu nhất chỉ có thể là ngay trên đầu giường.

_Thegioinem.com_​


----------

